# New epic track "Agartha" - feat. Symphobia, EWQLSO, Epic Toms etc.



## Waywyn (May 9, 2009)

Hey all,

I recently finished a track which I would like to share with you.
Due to copyright reasons and some guys ripping off my sh*t and declaring it as theirs I will just post the track as flash player format on my website - hope you don't mind:

http://www.alexpfeffer.net/?page_id=17
It's the first track in the list - "Agartha"

Hope you enjoy and any feedback is appreciated!


Strings: Symphobia, EWQLSO
Brass: Symphobia, EWQLSO, Epic Horns
Woods: Symphobia, EWQLSO, VSL SE
Percussions: True Strike 1 and Tonehamer Epic Toms, RMX shaker
Choir: VOTA


----------



## WillMah Gold (May 9, 2009)

Waywyn @ Sat May 09 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Due to copyright reasons and some guys ripping off my sh*t and declaring it as theirs



What??? WTF??? I hope you hunt them down? That's outraging! :evil: 

Ok, but the piece ist just GREAT! I LOVE IT! 
Dam, I have to get Symphobia..... :shock:


----------



## Pzy-Clone (May 9, 2009)

well, you certaintly have good grip on the adventure\epic sound, sounds very good indeed.

Im not gonna comment on the composition, becouse i dont think you really need my opinion anyway, but there`s a couple of other small things i noticed immediatly:
(just minor details, but im sure you care about them as well..)

the initial starting high string pattern...sounds a bit too exposed, or repetitious...perhaps varying the dynamics more (if possible) or making some alternative rythm figures maybe, becouse they do sound a bit mechanical to me.

But yeah I know how difficult these patterns are to program, and this is one of the few times i think a xfade staccato patch makes sense.


And turn up the Tonehammer perc LOL!

hehe, anyway, just silly details, great as always.!


----------



## Dave Connor (May 9, 2009)

Excellent. Also enjoyed your other cues there. Very nice EQ and Reverb overall - would you talk about your mixing approach, IR's etc?


----------



## Franco904 (May 9, 2009)

Great Music Alex ... very well done !!


Franco


----------



## Daniel James (May 9, 2009)

Waywyn @ Sat May 09 said:


> Due to copyright reasons and some guys ripping off my sh*t and declaring it as theirs I will just post the track as flash player format on my website - hope you don't mind:



Dammit you found me out! haha I'm just joking :D

Not a bad track at all....its got a very summer blockbuster vibe to it.

Dan


----------



## Stevie (May 9, 2009)

Very cool stuff, like it!
There's some Spiderman, though, at -0,22 

Cheers,

Stevie


----------



## Waywyn (May 9, 2009)

Hey guys,

thanks a lot to everyone. Glad you like it!!!

@Marcel: Well sometime on occasion I hunt one down, in a special case I got reminded by someone else who heard a track of mine hanging around on another composers profile in facebook declaring that the track is his. Seriously I kinda feel honored in a weird way, when my sh*t is being snatched and used somewhere as long as it is non profitable, but I definitely get a higher heart frequency if people simply say that a certain track was done by them which was in the end just taken from someone else ... anyway, shit happens! 

@Pzy-Clone: thanks for your comments!!
Yes, I am aware of that intro high string pattern.
I tested so much and experimented with different libs. Layered, muted certain parts again and fooled around with velocity and humanizing. I will hopefully get it sooner or later 

@Dave: Thx! Well there is not much to tell. I recently purchased Bricasti impulse respones and use them within the IR1. Just ERs for the dry stuff. Then leading all different libs to a ensemle bus and then all busses to one master orchestral bus which has a main orchestral hall reverb on it.

On the several ensembles (strings, brass etc.) I apply different stuff. Besides some soft compressing on each bus I use the Voxengo GEQ on strings, Badbuss Mojo on Brass etc. ... however, it also depends on the track. So I fool around a lot and it changes almost from track to track. I will probably get a video done of that template ... not sure if it might be really interesting.

@Stevie: Oops, Spiderman, didn't happen on purpose 
I will check back, hopefully it isn't to similar.


----------



## TheoKrueger (May 9, 2009)

Great chops you got there Alex, I loved "Agatha" at -0:35 where it really starts going full blast. Sounds great.

I also listened to the other cues as well up to Rockestra which was also my personal fav from the first ones. Lots of energy in that one.

Defcon 6 which is playing right now is also very well made, good use of effects, textures and a rich orchestration. I like that sort of stuff where a lot of melodies and instruments show up through the journey :- )

Theo


----------



## Stevie (May 9, 2009)

Hey Alex, I wouldn't worry too much.
It's just the chords. It's only the chord-progression


----------



## Elfen (May 9, 2009)

Great track and huge sound!


----------



## Waywyn (May 10, 2009)

Hey again and thx all so much for your suggestions and comments!

@Stevie: Okay, didn't have time to check back yet, but if you say so ... I am reliefed 

@PolarBear: thanks for the hints. Yes, I have to admit I could have done better.
I also have harp and flute in there, maybe the strings are just too exposed and the rest is too low in volume. On the other side I really ask myself how that stringline would sound with LASS 
I do NOT want to say that it is not possible with existing libs and I am aware that the main issue on this is still the composer ... but I am just asking myself 

@choco: thx man! I think I right now realized that this may be your first comment about my music at all ... and it is kind of a reward to me that it's even a postive one. Haha!


----------



## Stevie (May 10, 2009)

Waywyn @ Sun May 10 said:


> @choco: thx man! I think I right now realized that this may be your first comment about my music at all ... and it is kind of a reward to me that it's even a postive one. Haha!




LOL!!!


----------



## Ed (May 10, 2009)

Alex this is great! Really really good!

Btw if people are stealing your track and pretending its theirs, which I am amazed at, dont worry too much. If they get hired by someone whoever hired them will soon realise they probably didnt compose it


----------



## madbulk (May 10, 2009)

Didn't listen to the tune yet. Sitting here with the laptop. Know it's gonna sound good, will get to it in the studio in a bit. And will be super interested when you get around to sharing your template thoughts. I'm on hiatus for a bit, but when I get back to writing I'll be as happy to steal your template as I've been stealing your music.

But now that you've sent us all to your website, the real message here is your Lela is absolutely adorable. My own 18-month-old who is sitting on my lap looking at Lela just said, "BA-BY" more clearly than any word previously.


----------



## Lex (May 10, 2009)

Great work...

Love it...


aLex


----------



## Waywyn (May 11, 2009)

Heya, thanks again guys!!

@Ed: Yeh, you right. I mean it's not that it happens every day or very often, but I ask myself what goes around in those peoples heads doing it 

@madbulk: Haaa, I had a big grin on my face! Aren't kids amazing?


----------



## Blackster (May 11, 2009)

Hi Alex, 

nice track! Didn't expect anything else from you :D


----------



## germancomponist (May 11, 2009)

Sounds very nice to my ears and, Alex, your website is top! Very great!


----------



## Tag (May 11, 2009)

Hi Alex,

I already posted a comment on your site, because I overlooked this thread.



Waywyn @ Sat May 09 said:


> @Pzy-Clone: thanks for your comments!!
> Yes, I am aware of that intro high string pattern.
> I tested so much and experimented with different libs. Layered, muted certain parts again and fooled around with velocity and humanizing. I will hopefully get it sooner or later



I mentioned this in the comment, too. I'm very interested how you will fix this 

Nevertheless; at all this track sounds very big and great. Well done, again


----------



## Waywyn (May 11, 2009)

Tag @ Mon May 11 said:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> I already posted a comment on your site, because I overlooked this thread.
> 
> ...



Hey Tag,

yes, I did get it. Thanks a lot for the comment!
May sound a bit weird, but I note all comments and edits down and keep it in/on mind/paper for the next tracks to make it better. This track is sold and done for me - I see it as a photograph and go on with my next "shooting"


----------



## Waywyn (May 11, 2009)

Thx Gunther!


----------



## Angel (May 11, 2009)

Great piece and REALLY great production!!!


----------



## Farkle (May 11, 2009)

Hi, Alex!

Just great emotion and drama; the production values are top notch. Great job, I love the piece!

I keep benchmarking my stuff against yours to get better, and you keep raising the @#$% bar!  

regarding the opening strings that are a little dry, perhaps you could double them with flutes at the unison and/or piccolos an octave above? That might create the rich blurring that you want to thicken the sounds.

Plus, I'm always a sucker for the "Horner-esque" woodwind sweeps up to the downbeat... but, that definitely sets up the "80's action score" sound!

Again, Alex, thank you for sharing such a kick-butt piece! 

Mike


----------



## Mahlon (May 11, 2009)

Sounds great here. Strings figures' repetition is by no means a deal breaker. Track sound HUGE!! Nice work!

Mahlon


----------



## NedK (May 11, 2009)

Cool track Alex. Enjoying your website too.


----------



## Waywyn (May 14, 2009)

Thanks a lot again guys!

@Farkle: You honor me 
Yeh I already did with Flutes, Harp etc.
I think it is just too exposed and needs a bit more improvement, but I will definitely to make sure to get it done better on the next track.


----------



## Jaap (May 14, 2009)

Amazing track and production. That flash player definately needs a repeat function :D

Only very very minor comment I have is that the strings in the beginning are too thin and that might be to maybe a tad too much reverb.

Off-topic: I love your Space Rock track :D


----------



## MettaAudio (May 23, 2009)

I always enjoy your work, Alex, and this is no exception. Nice big bold sound.

+1 on a template video. I love seeing how other put it all together.


----------



## mixolydian (May 23, 2009)

This track rocks. =o



Waywyn @ Sat May 09 said:


> Due to copyright reasons and some guys ripping off my sh*t and declaring it as theirs


Who is it, someone to know? Isn't it a good weapon to make this even more public?


----------



## Waywyn (May 24, 2009)

Hey guys and thx a lot again!! I seriously appreciate! =o 

Yes, the situation got sorted, but I won't tell who it was 
I believe that people think about what they have done and convert it something good the next time. So he might end up as one of the nicest and most honest composers out there 

Besides that he got powned big time by someone on facebook and removed his whole account


----------



## mixolydian (May 24, 2009)

Waywyn @ Sun May 24 said:


> Yes, the situation got sorted, but I won't tell who it was


Hehe, what a pity. :mrgreen:


----------



## schatzus (May 24, 2009)

Fantastic production as always Alex. "Pfeffer-esque" if I may...

Poo-du on whoever was stealing your creation(s). To the furnace with them....


----------



## shin (May 25, 2009)

Hey Alex,

great piece. Like it!
May I ask what Bricasti IRs you used? The one from Acousticas or are there others worth having?

My best,
Stephan


----------



## Hakan Yurdakul (Jun 4, 2009)

I enjoyed listening to it..Great piece..
You can put audio warning to the beginning or to the end against those rippers..Because they can rip it off by recording with a soundcard making internal monitoring I am sure they cant clean this audio trick 
Best wishes,
Hakan Yurdakul
www.hakanyurdakul.com


----------



## Waywyn (Jun 15, 2009)

Sorry for the late reply. Thanks a lot guys!!!

@shin: No, I am was using the Bree Casedy from Studiodevices in Waves IR1.

@Harkan: thx for the hint, but actually it would be annoying to hear that stuff all the time when listening to like a few pieces on my website. I just have to stand above it and feel kinda honored, that at least someone is stealing my sh*t :D


----------



## Waywyn (Jun 22, 2009)

sebuko @ Thu Jun 18 said:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> Wow it´s awesome and sounds really original and wonderful.
> I wished i could be even nearly that good. Really great stuff!
> ...



Thanks, Peter!


----------

